# [SOLVED] Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver



## RiderOfRohan (Apr 28, 2015)

Hello, 
I've been having some problems with my Security processor loader driver for the past month. In late April my Dell Inspiron shut down suddenly with the blue screen of death, I started the laptop again and in about 5 minutes it got another blue screen, I went into safe mode with networking and nothing happened so I tried to find the problem from there. Now, I'm not a very tech savvy person, but after googling the issue for a bit, and running malware bytes, and troubleshoot with no results, I went to device manager and found the Security processor loader driver with a yellow exclamation mark next to it, and when I clicked on properties it said "This device is not present, is not working properly, or does not have all its drivers installed. (Code 24)", which I had no idea what that's suppose to mean. So, after some research I somehow managed to fix the problem or maybe it just went back to normal by itself, I'm not entirely sure. This brings me to last night, when my laptop screen,without warning turned this weird gray with vertical darker line running through it where I could still kinda of see what was on the screen, but not quite, and on the right it was a mixture of red, green and yellow lines and I couldn't see anything on that end, I shut down my laptop and restarted it, but as soon as I logged in the same problem occurred. Um, what else; I went to safe mode, troubleshooted everything, nothing came up, I ran a scan to see if I had some type of malware, nada; I tried to run windows update, but it doesn't work in safe mode, I looked at device manager and once again the security processor thingamajig had a yellow exclamation mark next to it with the same description in properties. I'm almost positive that's the root of the problem, but I have no idea how to fix it. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

I have windows 7 home premium 64-bit operating system, service pack 1.


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

*Re: Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver*

Welcome!

Security processor loader driver doesn't load in Safe Mode, from what I recall.

As it can be a sign of malware, I'd advise you to work carefully through the Virus Removal topic: NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum

Once you have collected all the required data, create a new topic in the correct area of the forum and wait for further instructions; once you have the all clear from the Malware team, return here if you still have issues.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver*

This is a problem with your Video driver. First in Safe Mode with Networking, go to *Device Manager* right click the *Security processor loader* driver and *Uninstall* it. Now right click _any _device and choose *Scan For Hardware Changes*, This will reload any devices, and if the Security Processor does not come back with a Yellow flag, you are good to go. 
Now go to the Dell Support/Download Drivers site, Support | Dell US type in your Make and Model # or your Service Tag #. Choose your OS and download the updated *Video* driver for your model.


----------



## RiderOfRohan (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver*

Thank you two so much for replying. ^^

I uninstalled the security processor loader drive like spunk.funk said, and scanned another device,the security processor loader drive didn't reappear. I went to the link and downloaded the video drive-there were five downloads available-however it says my laptop has newer versions than the ones I'm trying to install, should I still install the older version?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver*

Type in your *Service Tag #* at the Dell Drivers site. This will give you drivers for your machine only and no others, so there should be only one Video driver. Try installing the older drive if it asks and see if that improves your situation.


----------



## RiderOfRohan (Apr 28, 2015)

*Re: Problems with Security Processor Loader Driver*

Okay, I did that, and installed the drive, it was still an older version, but I restarted my computer and the problem seems to be resolved completely. :smile: 
Thank you so much for your help, I really thought my laptop was done for.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad I could help!


----------

